# rpm Paket mit emerge installieren? [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Servus!

Ich brauch mal grade ein paar hinweise. Hab mir heute das aktuelle "update" für den "brockhaus multimidial" erstanden.

Und muss mit bedauern feststellen das es nicht wie die vorgänger Version ein Shellscript zum Installieren bietet, sondern nur ein rpm mitliefert :/

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig überfragt wie ich das unter Gentoo am besten installiere. Ich hab mir app-arch/rpm  emerged und wollte es damit machen. Allerdings klagt es sofort über die fehlenden Abhängigkeiten, welche ich ganz bestimmt installiert hab:

```

# rpm -i ./bmm-10.0.0-14-intel-linux.rpm 

Fehler: Fehlgeschlagende Abhängigkeiten:

        /bin/sh wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        /bin/bash wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.2) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2.4) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libdl.so.2 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libexpat.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libfontconfig.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libfreetype.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libglib-2.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libGL.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libGLU.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libgthread-2.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libICE.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libm.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libm.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libm.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libm.so.6(GLIBC_2.2) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libpango-1.0.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libpthread.so.0 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.1) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.2) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.3.2) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libSM.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libstdc++.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libstdc++.so.6(CXXABI_1.3) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4) wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libX11.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXcursor.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXext.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXfixes.so.3 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXft.so.2 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXinerama.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXi.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXmu.so.6 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXrandr.so.2 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libXrender.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        libz.so.1 wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        /opt wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        / wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

        /usr/share/pixmaps wird benötigt von bmm-10.0.0-14.i386

```

Und ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht die einzelnen Dinge via rpm nochmal installieren. Gibt es da nicht eine bessere Möglichkeit?

Mfg Chris

p.S. Auch interessant war das bei dem "update" stand ich soll doch bitte vorher die ältere Version deinstallieren damit ich dann das update neu installieren kann *g*Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Nov 30, 2007 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Entweder benutzt du rpm2tgz und entpackst das entstandene .gz lokal in deinem Home oder global im system.

Oder du nutzt rpm mit der Option (hoffe die hieß so) --nodeps (man rpm / rpm --help sollten helfen)

Mit der ersten Methode kannst du natürlich überprüfen ob es überhaupt läuft  :Wink: 

Und ob rpm selbst überprüft ob existierende Dateien überschrieben werden (so wie portage FEATURES="collision-protect") weiß ich auch nicht. Also besser versuchst du es erst mit rpm2tgz  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke franzf!

Das hat mich weitergebracht. Da hätte ich wirklich selber drauf kommen können. :/

Aber ich hab eine Abneigung gegen diese "alten" Paketmanager, mit denen steh ich immer noch auf Kriegsfuß und ich traue mich nur langsam wieder an sie herran ;) apt-get ist mir da schon um einiges lieber als rpm.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Mit der ersten Methode kannst du natürlich überprüfen ob es überhaupt läuft ;)
> 
> Und ob rpm selbst überprüft ob existierende Dateien überschrieben werden (so wie portage FEATURES="collision-protect") weiß ich auch nicht. Also besser versuchst du es erst mit rpm2tgz :) 

 

Ich gehe davon aus das es läuft schließlich lief der Vorgänger ja auch ohne Probleme. Und bis auf ein paar "kleinigkeiten" und zusätzlichem Material (Artikel, Filme etc) sollte sich da nicht so viel geändert haben.

----------

